# Attenuator - cables?



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I just got a Weber attenuator for my old Traynor YGM3. I also bought a couple of his little RCA-to1/4" jack cables but they're too short and the plugs don't actually match what's in my amp -- I think these are supposed to be for a Fender Champ? Anyway, can anyone tell me what I need wrt cable and those RCA-like plugs so I can DIY together something that will work? 
-The male RCA-to-amp plug looks OK, but cable is too short (so I need to get some more cable; I know that amp-to-speaker cable is different from regular guitar cable - is it just heavy duty speaker wire?) 
-The male plug on my speaker cable that normally goes into the amp doesn't hold fast in the female plug on the Weber cable. Looks like the pin might be too long?

Thanks


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

HMM. My Weber Mass Lite just takes regular 1/4 speaker cables in and out, and they seen to fit fine. DO you have some pics of the amp and attenuator?

Most old amps have solder tabs or push on spade connectors on the speakers. You can make an adaptor. Just take some speaker wire solder the two conductors to the +/- tabs on the speaker, and wire the other end into the jack.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

zdogma said:


> HMM. My Weber Mass Lite just takes regular 1/4 speaker cables in and out, and they seen to fit fine. DO you have some pics of the amp and attenuator?
> 
> Most old amps have solder tabs or push on spade connectors on the speakers. You can make an adaptor. Just take some speaker wire solder the two conductors to the +/- tabs on the speaker, and wire the other end into the jack.


Yes the attenuator uses regular 1/4" jacks -- it's the amp that has these weird RCA-like jacks between the amp and speaker. 

This is the jack inside the amp:








This is the male RCA-like plug that comes from the speaker:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Yes the attenuator uses regular 1/4" jacks -- it's the amp that has these weird RCA-like jacks between the amp and speaker.
> 
> This is the jack inside the amp:
> 
> ...



I'd get a tech to open the amp up, and solder on a regular 1/4 output jack in place of that. You can solder up a harness with a 1/4 male plug like I mentioned above and attach that to the speaker and plug into the 1/4 female on the amp or the attenuator. It'll also allow you to change the speaker out in the future or use an outboard cab. I wouldn't expect that would be an expensive mod.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

zdogma said:


> I'd get a tech to open the amp up, and solder on a regular 1/4 output jack in place of that. You can solder up a harness with a 1/4 male plug like I mentioned above and attach that to the speaker and plug into the 1/4 female on the amp or the attenuator. It'll also allow you to change the speaker out in the future or use an outboard cab. I wouldn't expect that would be an expensive mod.


Thanks, but sounds a bit like using a Howitzer to swat a fly...I just need to figure out type of cable and type of jack and I'd be golden.
Don't really want to mod the amp (it has speaker out anyway). I thought they were RCA jacks, but I guess either there are different types or they're something else...
There are lots of Traynor users on the board...anyone actually done this? Know what those plugs are?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

After many false starts to this reply (too much going on here), why don't you just pick up some RCA to 1/4 adapters and try that out first before doing a bunch of mods to the amp. If you can't find the adapters you can make some with standard speaker wire and the appropriate end pieces.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> After many false starts to this reply (too much going on here), why don't you just pick up some RCA to 1/4 adapters and try that out first before doing a bunch of mods to the amp. If you can't find the adapters you can make some with standard speaker wire and the appropriate end pieces.


I tried these - they don't fit. They're standard RCA to 1/4" jacks. 
The female RCA is too short for the male pin from the speaker plug. 
The male RCA plugs in OK (but I don't know if it's making contact, seeing as the spaker cable has such a long pin) but the cable is too short...










You've used traynors over the years - any idea what those RCA-like jacks are? I don't think they're standard RCA jacks, which is what fooled me into buying those cables...it's the appropriate end pieces I'm trying to figure out.
I need to know what these jacks are in order to find the right connectors...


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> I tried these - they don't fit. They're standard RCA to 1/4" jacks.
> The female RCA is too short for the male pin from the speaker plug.
> The male RCA plugs in OK (but I don't know if it's making contact, seeing as the spaker cable has such a long pin) but the cable is too short...
> 
> ...


The Traynor jacks are standard RCA. Your problem is the gimmicky cables. You can buy longer ones. Perhaps your store didn't carry them.

You've already been given the best suggestions. It may seem easier to look for something more quick and elegant but you'll have to spend the time finding a REAL store with REAL cables and adapters instead of that Chinese hifi crap! You could be spending that time playing!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

If you're going to make one up, yes, speaker cable. Don't use guitar cable.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Wild Bill said:


> The Traynor jacks are standard RCA. Your problem is the gimmicky cables. You can buy longer ones. Perhaps your store didn't carry them.
> You've already been given the best suggestions. It may seem easier to look for something more quick and elegant but you'll have to spend the time finding a REAL store with REAL cables and adapters instead of that Chinese hifi crap! You could be spending that time playing!
> :food-smiley-004:


Ha! I'll tell Ted Weber you said his cables are Chinese hifi crap  I guess I'll need to rip out the cable in the amp and take it into the city next time I go. Grrrrrr. That was the whole point of mail ordering the things inthe first place...

But It's not just that the cables are too short (which they are) -- it's the plugs don't actually fit. If they're standard RCA, shouldn't they at least fit?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> I tried these - they don't fit. They're standard RCA to 1/4" jacks.
> The female RCA is too short for the male pin from the speaker plug.
> The male RCA plugs in OK (but I don't know if it's making contact, seeing as the spaker cable has such a long pin) but the cable is too short...
> 
> ...


Those are RCA connectors- they're just an older style. The long centre pin on the male connector of the speaker cable isn't a problem when using open style RCA jacks like the one on your Traynor or an old Fender but with the RCA to 14/" moulded cable you've got it's too long to insert far enough for the sleeves to make contact. Why not just shorten the end of the pin so that the sleeve can make contact with your moulded cable? It looks like the wire used on the moulded RCA-to-1/4" cable is zip-style 18GA or better so it should be fine to use...

gtrguy


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

How do I shorten the pin?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Pliers/cutters and then maybe a file and some solder to clean it up would be my suggestion.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

gtrguy said:


> Those are RCA connectors- they're just an older style. The long centre pin on the male connector of the speaker cable isn't a problem when using open style RCA jacks like the one on your Traynor or an old Fender but with the RCA to 14/" moulded cable you've got it's too long to insert far enough for the sleeves to make contact. Why not just shorten the end of the pin so that the sleeve can make contact with your moulded cable? It looks like the wire used on the moulded RCA-to-1/4" cable is zip-style 18GA or better so it should be fine to use...
> 
> gtrguy


OK, I'm gradually getting it. I'm heading into town next week - what do I need to get cable-wise? I figure a length of cable and a few decent jacks will do the trick right? Should I just bite the bullet and go to L&M and ask them for speaker cable or can I get cable at an electrical supply shop? What does "zip-style 18GA or better" mean? And maybe some open-ended RCA jacks if such a thing exists...
Thanks


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

The 'open' RCA jacks are meant to be mounted in an amp chassis... 18GA is 18 gauge- the thickness of the wire. The cables you have are appropriate- like I said, just shorten the pin on the connection to your speaker slightly- clip it off.

gtrguy


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks all - finally just replaced the speaker wire, stuck a 1/4" angle plug on it and using the speaker out jack on the amp instead of the RCA thing. Seems to work fine. 
Cheers


----------

